
Apple lifts block on combo 30-pin+Lightning charging accessories - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/12/apple-lifts-block-on-combo-30-pinlightning-charging-accessories/
======
DHowett
> _"... but there were technical issues that prevented accessories from
> integrating 30-pin and Lightning connectors, so our guidelines did not allow
> this."_

They sure resolved those _technical issues_ pretty quickly, no? So quickly, in
fact, that one might have confused them for _policy issues completely
unrelated to the interoperability of the devices._

~~~
sigzero
Yeah, isn't it cool Apple did this? Even though the kickstarter project
totally screwed the pooch by not asking Apple before hand if it was good?

~~~
rlx0x
Wow, just wow. I must say Apple customers are amazing, even through their
policy on chargers, to lock down their customers on apple (and to prevent
universal chargers/ data connectors) is so clearly against consumer interest,
now its a sign of greatness if they change their policy in response to the
major shitstorm. Apple can't do wrong right? Apple fanbois make me sick, and
stop call yourself hackers, you're contemptible.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
Nice attitude. Elitism is definitely what the "hacker" community is all about.

------
dchichkov
I hope these guys <http://edisonjunior.com/about.html> know what they are
doing with lithium batteries, and POP is made out of fire-resistant materials
and includes proper battery management system.

~~~
catch23
These days you can get a single chip that nearly does all the "battery
management" for you.

example:
[http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/Devices.aspx?dDocName=e...](http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/Devices.aspx?dDocName=en024903)

~~~
dchichkov
The example that you've given is is a single cell, linear charge management
controller.

For a 26Ah (what voltage?) LiIon (LiPoly?) pack you need a lot more than that.
Balancing, temperature monitoring, overcharge/over-discharge protection,
current limit.

~~~
catch23
That isn't the only chip microchip makes for recharging, but it's probably the
cheapest. There are more complicated (larger) chips that do everything from
overcharge protection, temp monitoring, etc. Some applications don't need all
that fancy stuff. The chip I linked is 4 years old, but they make new versions
of the chip almost every year.

------
vitiell0
Man I bet those guys are pissed after manually processing 1000 refunds and now
Apple changes their mind...

~~~
jsiminoff
Luckily we had not done the refunds yet. That would have really sucked...

~~~
throwaway4726
<http://sivers.org/itunes>

" I decided to refund everybody's $40, with my deepest apologies. With 5000
musicians signed up, that meant I was refunding $200,000.

Since we couldn't promise anything, I couldn't charge money in good
conscience.

I removed all mention of iTunes from my site.

I removed the $40 cost to make it free.

I changed the language to say we can't promise anything.

I emailed everyone to let them know what had happened.

I decided to make it a free service from that point on.

The next day, we got our signed contract back from Apple, along with upload
instructions."

------
nakedrobot2
"We got very strong feedback saying we should still make a product that just
has USB," Siminoff told Ars before Apple decided to update its guidelines,
"but I still feel good about the decision to just refund everyone's money,
because we just wanted to make a product that we believed in."

This is bordering on pedantic. There is a difference between being honorable
and being reasonably flexible. This is not art. This is a product that people
use. His own customers told him that they wanted something with "just USB"
that they could use, and he refuses it?

What will happen when he can't injection mold his case the same way he 3d
printed it? What happens when X Y or Z happens? He'll just throw in the towel?

------
olgeni
> Apple lifts block on combo 30-pin+Lightning charging accessories

This is so impressive. It sounds like the UN is lifting an embargo on some
dangerous and forbidden tech.

"In an unexpected development, the DPRK acquired some Lightning Charging
Accessories that it plans to use against the West."

------
nhangen
What an interesting story. Project goes awry and recovers by using the refund
story to build interest for new venture. Apple sees hand and raises. Users
throw down 4 aces and collect giant pot of cash. Sounds like wins for
everyone.

------
Devilboy
I bet $10 the POP charger is getting cancelled anyway. Those guys really felt
like they were just looking for a reason to cancel their kickstarter.

~~~
jsiminoff
I am Jamie Siminoff the inventor of POP. We are in the process of confirming
if the changes that Apple PR told the press are true. If they are then POP
will be made and I look forward to delivering it to all of the doubters out
there.

@Devilboy, I hope you order one as I will hand deliver it and take that $10:)

~~~
wklauss
Did your original Project (and the pop charger people pay for) contemplate the
use of a lightning port? It didn't. Then why cancel the project when you
cannot add it?

Even if you are not allowed to use the 30 pin... Why don't you just use an USB
port on the device?

Or just avoid the "Made for iPhone" sticker. I have plenty if iPhone
accessories that aren't certified but work nonetheless.

~~~
jsiminoff
We did which is why we felt we had no choice but to refund if we could not
support it.

